

I want to study in europe/usa I need help  - toutouastro

next year is my final year at high school.I want to study in europe/usa but I don't have many options.You can get a scholarship from the goverment to study in usa but they choose what you study and you have to be first or second in the country wich is really hard(I mean really)my second option is to get a job there and support my study but it's expensive there(study) and what if I loose my job one day how can I continue to study and getting a job is not easy.I worked for a startup for sometime that never shipped anything they didn't even have an idea so I can't put anything on my resume other than that I don't have any side projects I just start it and don't complete it so I don't have anything to show to an employer.so what can I do ?
======
bdfh42
The best way to arrange to study in the USA or Europe is to have lots of money
to pay fees, living expenses etc.

Short of that it is difficult. In most of Europe it would be difficult to get
a visa to study if you also intended to work (actually you are allowed to work
in the vacations).

If scholarships are available from your government - I would grab one. Just
because you are nominally studying one thing it does not stop you from also
taking in some classes on a subject of interest to you.

~~~
toutouastro
I need to be first or second in the country just to go to usa.

~~~
bdfh42
OK - crazy idea - start an on-line university in your country.

Beg some server time from a cloud supplier. Ask proffs in USA, UK etc to
donate course material (for CS based courses ask HN users to create course
material). Once things get started - it just might lead you to all of your
goals.

